# Reel Mower #2 is here! Oh Baby!



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

Well I finally picked up my new reel mower. A Dennis FT510. I was lucky enough to get a demo model from Bannerman Turf in Ontario . It's got a few scratches and dings but comes with full warranty 
and I received 10% off for being a demo. It's a real beauty. Uses a cartridge system and I got a 10 blade reel and will get more cartridges as funds allow. 1/16' to 1 1/4" hoc. Simple click adjustment for both
hoc and bed knife clearance. I really wanted an electric mower but the Cub Cadet Infinicut was too pricy and I felt the Swardman wasn't the right mower for me. So it was between the Allett C20 and this Dennis. Chose the Dennis as it had a lot a variability and was a bit cheaper being a demo.
So excited to try it out but will have to wait as we are getting a bit of the polar vortex leftovers over the next few days and temps will be below freezing. 
Here are some pics:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Very, very nice. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Ware said:


> Very, very nice. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Agreed. I'm jealous. :mrgreen:


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

congrats! Sweet looking mower!


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Nice. Look forward to hearing what you think about it when you get to use it.


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

Looks like a nice unit, you'll love the interchangeable cartridges, very flexible to be able to put on an aerater, verticutter and scarifier without buying multiple machines.


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

That thing is beautiful! Can't wait to see what it can do!


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Very Nice mower!!! Looks like a beefed up version of the Allett :thumbup:


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

The DENNIS system? 😂


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Is that your garage? It looks like a hospital!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Butter said:


> Is that your garage? It looks like a hospital!


https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=363&start=160#p120927


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

So I give the lawn it's first mow of the year early last week with the new Mclane.



Fully expecting to give my new Dennis a spin as soon as it shows up. Then this happens!


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

Looks good shin! Hope it exceeds expectations. Snow should go soon but it'll probably rain then, patience !!


----------



## GlennBlake (Feb 28, 2018)

Oh wow @Shindoman. That is a magnificent mower [and garage]. I've been looking at buying an Allett Buffalo 24. I'm interested what you think of the Dennis once you've mowed a good few times.


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

@GlennBlake It was between the Allett C20 and the Dennis for me. Went with the 
Dennis as there is a Canadian dealer and the demo gave me pricing a bit cheaper than the Allett.
No Allett dealer in Canada but they were willing to ship from the U.K.


----------



## GlennBlake (Feb 28, 2018)

@Shindoman I've been communicating with Dave Allett on prices etc. for their mowers. Allett are aiming to have Canadian distributor(s) in place in 2019. And yes Allett, like Dennis, will ship direct to the customer from the UK if needed. Enjoy your FT510.


----------



## crussell (Mar 12, 2018)

Whoa it has tines that scrape out the roller grooves? Fancy!


----------



## silvercymbal (Sep 17, 2018)

Absolutely fantastic looking machine! Congrats


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

crussell said:


> Whoa it has tines that scrape out the roller grooves? Fancy!


The tines you see are for raising lateral growth.


----------



## crussell (Mar 12, 2018)

Ah yes, that makes more sense.


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

Murphy's law. Buy a new mower and we get snow big time. Some years we don't get any snow at all,
and when we do it usually melts by noon. Not this year!


----------



## N LA Hacker (Aug 17, 2018)

Looks dry.


----------



## piotrkol (Oct 27, 2018)

That's typical. 
Anyway, congrats on the mower, Dennis (alongside with Allett) is pretty much best of the best here in Europe. Most top sport fields use either the Dennis or Allett machines


----------

